# Grill Night at Free Oyster Night - Tonight - 09/27/2017



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Gilligan's Tiki Hut - On Property at the Hampton on Pensacola Beach, Pool Side and Gulf of Mexico View.

Stephanie and Lea are bringing the grill.
Bring something to throw on it.

Always a good time and good eats when it is grill night.

PS: I won't be there. Working.


----------

